# What Daydreams are made of



## IonSun (Mar 18, 2014)

I have decided to join because I'm feeling a bit bummed about my book. I've gotten two rejections, and the rest haven't even replied. Is it me? Is it them? Or does my query letter just need more sprucing up? Either way I wanted to be part of a community in which I can give feedback, and receive it. 

I won't give up, and I am deciding on hiring an editor, so I could self publish it. I suppose my multiple daydreams of book signings, and recognition have built up false expectations. Here is to a more optimistic view, and realistic hope.

Glad to be here...Rock on :unconscious:


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey there, glad you joined.  Its a good idea.  So you are done with a novel wonderful!  Same boat as me.  Self publication is an option, but dont decide on it yet.  Wait for what we have to say.  I have been on this site little less than a week and already I know that it is full of amazing minded people who can help you!  Post your book, we will dissect it for you to put back together better then before.  Post your Query well will show you how to make it eye catching and amazing.  

We are hear to lift you up, all we ask in return is the same. 

I so look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 18, 2014)

Sup Mang! I'm Griz, nice to meet you. What's your book about? Hope you like it here!


----------



## escorial (Mar 18, 2014)

you never fail if you try dude


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 19, 2014)

First of all, two rejection letters doesn't mean jack squat. Most authors get dozens before finding a home for their manuscript.  However, ask yourself this: did you write it as best as you could, or could you improve it with another edit? Having beta readers give you their opinions might make a world of difference on who accepts and when it's accepted. Just something to think about. Hope it helps.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 21, 2014)

IonSun, from your eye catching hello and screen name I can see you are creative and extraordinary. I think you will enjoy WF,
it rocks!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 21, 2014)

I believe the best-selling author of all time in terms of net income, J.K. Rowling received upwards of 86 rejections or something even after she got a literary agent, so 2 rejections could mean that at one point in the near future we may all be groveling at your feet. I remember reading on the forum that Mr. King was on the verge of giving in he had been rejected that many times, and I do believe that he has now sold more actual books than anyone in recorded history, so...plug on IonSun. The fact that you're getting rejected means that at least you're trying. The fact that you are hear means you've got the grit to make it work. Now, just be open to what people at the forum tell you, don't get discouraged by our criticisms, and you'll find that, one day with enough persistence, you'll be a published writer too.

As far as writing queries: visit these two websites:
http://agentqueryconnect.com/index.php?/forum/2-aq-connect-query-critiques/

http://queryshark.blogspot.com/

They have both made my queries about a thousand times better, and trust me, I'm an engineer, so I know statistics.

Welcome to the forum! Read wisely, critique often, and it'll come.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 21, 2014)

I ask this question as someone who just likes to write and has no desire to ever get published. Do you write to define who you are? or are you defined by your work? Writing is pretty subjective. For a publisher to put a book into print it means that there is a large market for your work. The size of the market for your writing may have nothing to do with whether it is good or not.  Is your work geared towards what the paying public is buying this week?   Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kourtney (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome to the site.  Nice to meet you here.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi there IonSun, welcome to WF. Two rejection letters is nothing, just a drop in the bucket compared to what many here have received.   You may be interested in checking out this thread:

Rejection Letter Competition


----------

